# 4x4 don't work



## rodeo (Jul 9, 2005)

hello
I have a 94 rodeo and the fourwheel drive don't work. Well it works in the summer time, not the winter. It has auto locking hubs. It makes it hard for plowing. Something must be freezing, but what. 
Write back on a thought Thank U


----------

